# scheppach scroll saw, good or bad



## hoodpage (28 Jan 2010)

Hi all, 
I've just started cutting shapes out like hearts and stars and selling them at craft fairs but I've been doing it with a jig saw and its not easy, so I want to invest in a fret saw, does anyone know what the scheppach deco fret saw is like?, I have a budget of £150 does anyone have any other suggestions of fret saws?.
Thanks all


----------



## gasmansteve (29 Jan 2010)

Hi
I have a scheppach decoflex (my first scrollsaw) and find it excellent and easy to use. Just making a wooden clock including wooden gears and found it a breeze to use and I'm a complete novice at scrolling!.

Steve


----------

